# Dayspring Sun King at Arreau (Flynn)



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What kind of color compensating filter did he use?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Very cool, the filter or whatever used gives them a soft and warm look. Cute boy!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think he just produced them in Sepia. He likes the old fashioned look to all of his photos. I would have left them natural because Flynn's colour is lovely, but he is an artiste and likes to do things differently!!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

gorgeous!!! Sepia would null the blue and red too, so he'd have used a filter of some sort... very cool!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What wonderful images!! Well done in the toning. I really enjoyed these. It looks like he may have used Photoshop to control the colors. Lovely dog.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What you see in these pictures is exactly the way Flynn is. He is a gentle sweet boy who is eager to please. We all love him very much.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very handsome!!!! I can see why you love him.

What type of camera is this? I love how the scenery looks! I am wondering if my digital has this option.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My dear brother-in-law is a Pastor, photographer and graphic artist, so it is a VERY expensive camera. I will find out what it is, but I think it cost him over$1,400!!! He takes ther loveliest photos of the dogs, the kids, my sister...a very talented fellow!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> My dear brother-in-law is a Pastor, photographer and graphic artist, so it is a VERY expensive camera. I will find out what it is, but I think it cost him over$1,400!!! He takes ther loveliest photos of the dogs, the kids, my sister...a very talented fellow!!!


Yes, out of my price range LOL. And I would say true talent!


----------

